# Iniciante



## andremm (3 Set 2014 às 03:54)

Olá a todos,

Sou iniciante e gostava de montar a minha primeira estação meteo. 

Com cerca de 20€ o que conseguira fazer agora de inicio só para medir temperatura/humidade/vento?

Obrigado


----------



## camrov8 (3 Set 2014 às 10:34)

andremm disse:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> Sou iniciante e gostava de montar a minha primeira estação meteo.
> 
> ...



temperatura e humidade sim , qualquer anemometro custa mais de 20


----------

